# Passer d’iCloud à Amazon Photos pour sauvegarder les photos de mon iPhone



## thejoker (4 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Mon stockage iCloud (payant, 5 Go) est saturé, c’est pourquoi je souhaiterais cesser de sauvegarder automatiquement mes photos sur iCloud pour utiliser à la place Amazon Photos (qui m’offre un stockage illimité grace à mon abonnement Prime).

Ainsi, je pourrai supprimer les photos des serveurs iCloud, et utiliser l’espace de stockage pour mes sauvegardes iOS seulement.

Ma question est la suivante : comment opérer cette transition de iCloud vers Amazon Photos, en effaçant toutes les photos sur les servers d’Apple tout en étant certain de ne rien perdre ?

Je voudrais également que lorsque je prends de nouvelles photos avec mon iPhone et qu’elles se synchronisent avec Amazon Photos, je puisse ensuite les effacer localement de mon iPhone (pour faire de la place) sans qu’elles ne s’effacent des serveurs d’Amazon.

J’ai téléchargé l’appli Amazon Photos, et j’ai activé la sauvegarde automatique (qui ne se fait que quand j’ouvre l’app, ce qui est un réel inconvénient par rapport à iCloud… mais bon au moins c’est gratuit illimité). Ça y est, toutes (je crois ?) les photos de mon iPhone sont désormais présentes sur Amazon Photos.

Ensuite, j’ai voulu aller dans l’app Réglages > Identifiant Apple > iCloud > Photos, et désactiver « Photos iCloud ».
Mais l’avertissement suivant m’inquiète :
Voir la pièce jointe 234195


J’ai alors tenté d’aller dans Réglages > Identifiant Apple > iCloud > Gérer le stockage > Photos, et de toucher « Désactiver et supprimer » (je ne comprends pas bien la différence avec la précédente action, mais bon…), mais cet autre avertissement ne me rassure davantage :
Voir la pièce jointe 234197


Merci d’avance pour votre aide !


----------



## ericse (4 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Tes captures d'écran ne sont pas visibles


----------

